
Ask HN: Any web directory left to submit an educational website? - codeguppy
A few year ago, web directories were everywhere. They had lots of categories. Now I cannot find anymore a decent web directory to submit by educational coding website: codeguppy.com<p>Any suggestion?
======
Minor49er
Unfortunately, directory sites aren't very popular anymore. But if you want to
show off this site, you should make a Show HN post for it here. There are a
lot of developers and educators around that this would appeal to

